# MSN Contacts on Skype?



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi,

I'm running Skype 1.5.0.75 (because 1.5.0.77 kept closing) on Mac OS X 10.4.7 and I was wondering if you could talk to people on MSN through Skype? And I don't want to get MSN, but I don't mind getting another IM, but I'd prefer to stick with Skype.

Did that make sense?

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Have you tried iChat? It supports audio and video and comes with Tiger and with the help of a Jabber account, will work with your MSN friends.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

How do you get a Jabber account?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

tedwinder said:


> How do you get a Jabber account?


I forgot to add that you'll need to create a MSN account for yourself, do that preferably on a PC as MSN for macs is not my forte.

Download PSI (Jabber) here: http://psi.affinix.com/?page=download

Here's some reading on using iChat to connect to MSN via Jabber:

Chatting with people who don't use Macs:

One answer is to use Jabber. You have to have Tiger installed to be able to do this. Realizing that Mac users might want to be able to chat with people using other platforms, Apple added Jabber support to iChat with the introduction of Tiger. Jabber is a decentralized network that works similarly to email servers. Anyone can download the Jabber server application. You can have more than one Jabber account and, indeed, you have to have separate accounts for different platforms. There a great web site that walks you through the steps necessary to set up a Jabber account that lets you iChat to chat on MSN Messenger's network.

Here is the web site.

http://allforces.com/2005/05/06/ichat-to-msn-through-jabber/

Be sure and write down your ID and password information. You also have to sign out of AIM and sign on to Jabber to use it.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try it.


----------

